# Philly to NYC



## DAN (Jan 5, 2007)

Need to know the most dependable train to get from Philadelphia to New York. Looks like everything goes into Penn Station with no other NY area choices, but I have several train choices. Does anyone know if any of these are commuter trains and do they run on time consistently?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2007)

Dan,

First, nothing runs with 100% consistancy. I would say that usually maybe 90% of the time things will be right on time. But note that a train is still considered on time as long as it arrives with 15 minutes of its scheduled time.

Now from Philly to NY you basically have two choices. The first choice is Amtrak. Amtrak provides the fastest trip, a one seat ride, and probabably has a slight edge in dependability. It however is also the most expensive choice.

Your second option is the commuter services of New Jersey Transit and SEPTA. This is the cheapest option, but it requires that you ride a SEPTA train to Trenton, and then exit the train and transfer to a NJT train. Usually the train is on the same platform, but occasionally it's not. Be warned though that if the SEPTA train is late by more than 5 to 10 minutes off the actual schedule time, the NJT train will leave without waiting for transfering passengers. In that case you'd have a half hour wait Monday thru Friday for the next NJT train to NY. Coming home if you miss the SEPTA train you usually will have an hour wait for the next train.

Finally. there is a third partial option that will up the cost a bit more and it will definately add to your total commute time in reaching NY. However, it might also save you time once you reach NY, depending on where you want to go. Regardless of whether you use Amtrak or the NJT/SEPTA option, you could get off at Penn Station Newark, NJ. There you can transfer to the PATH train for $1.50. The PATH train would take you to lower Manhattan at the former site of the World Trade Center. Note: This will add at least an extra half hour to your total travel time.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 5, 2007)

DAN said:


> Need to know the most dependable train to get from Philadelphia to New York. Looks like everything goes into Penn Station with no other NY area choices, but I have several train choices. Does anyone know if any of these are commuter trains and do they run on time consistently?



I would say your choices are multiple; you can transfer at Newark or Secaucus Jct. and go to Hoboken. From there you can catch a water taxi to Manhattan. We take the Financial Center ferry which leaves you not far from Ground Zero. You can get off at Newark Penn Sation and catch a PATH right to The World Trade Center. It is an eerie ride as the train comes into the daylight and you are looking directly into the hole at Ground Zero. I'm sure there are multiple possibilities when you tie in bus and light rail that will take you to other destinations other than Penn Station. As far as commuter trains the time of day usually dictates the rush hour crowd although I have seen standing room only on trains as late as 9 p.m. out of New York Penn on NJT trains. Alan is rigth; the Northeast Corridor is surprisingly dependable but when things go haywire it can lead to big time delays.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

AlanB said:


> Dan,
> First, nothing runs with 100% consistancy. I would say that usually maybe 90% of the time things will be right on time. But note that a train is still considered on time as long as it arrives with 15 minutes of its scheduled time.
> 
> Now from Philly to NY you basically have two choices. The first choice is Amtrak. Amtrak provides the fastest trip, a one seat ride, and probabably has a slight edge in dependability. It however is also the most expensive choice.
> ...


Excellent info! Just what I needed. Thanks for your help.....especially about getting to World Trade Center area which is definitely a stop I want to make.


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2007)

I am also thinking about taking Amtrak from Philadelphia (either the 6:32am or 6:52am) to NYC. I will have 2 luggages (28"x22"x12") with me. Do you think I will have any problem finding room on the overhead storage rack for my luggages? Thanks.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 4, 2007)

Mike said:


> I am also thinking about taking Amtrak from Philadelphia (either the 6:32am or 6:52am) to NYC. I will have 2 luggages (28"x22"x12") with me. Do you think I will have any problem finding room on the overhead storage rack for my luggages? Thanks.


I wouldn't think that you'd have too much trouble finding a place for your luggage on those trains.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

You wouldn't have a problem on amtrak. The regionals also have a luggage rack at one end of the car that is pretty secure, I've never heard of anyone having things stolen. You should be fine though with the racks overhead.

If you were going by commuter rail you might have more trouble. The racks are smaller and aren't buckets, just shelves. Some people take up a seat with oversized luggage, but this is frowned upon by NJT staff and riders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Guest said:


> You wouldn't have a problem on amtrak. The regionals also have a luggage rack at one end of the car that is pretty secure, I've never heard of anyone having things stolen. You should be fine though with the racks overhead.
> If you were going by commuter rail you might have more trouble. The racks are smaller and aren't buckets, just shelves. Some people take up a seat with oversized luggage, but this is frowned upon by NJT staff and riders.



Thank you for the reply. Also, thank you, AlanB.


----------



## ciship (Jun 29, 2007)

We are going from NYC to Philadelphia. I see there are several choices of times throughout the day from PENN station starting EARLY a.m.

We will have children with us. Is there any LESS congested time to take Amtrak from NYC to Philly? We will be going on a Thursday and will need to check out of our NYC hotel by 11:00 a.m (but we can leave earlier if needed).

Thanks!


----------



## PhilaBurbTom (Jun 30, 2007)

ciship said:


> We are going from NYC to Philadelphia. I see there are several choices of times throughout the day from PENN station starting EARLY a.m.
> We will have children with us. Is there any LESS congested time to take Amtrak from NYC to Philly? We will be going on a Thursday and will need to check out of our NYC hotel by 11:00 a.m (but we can leave earlier if needed).
> 
> Thanks!


I am always partial to #141 From Springfield MA to WAS. It departs NYP at 935A and is in PHL at about 1100A. As I said it starts in Springfield Ma thru Hartford CT to New haven which when boardin in HFD I notice that on arrival into NYP it almost completely empties, before it continues S/B to PHL-WAS and intermediate stops. I have not started a trip from NYP in a longtime. While watching boarding from my coach seat sometimes the boarding is very orderly and sometimes I've seen it turn into something akin to a cattle call. Having said for the most part due to its arrivel and departure times at normally busy stations and that it does not originate in BOS it is not difficult to get adjoining seats on most days.


----------

